# Slow flounder gigging in tough conditions - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been very tough. It was the worst conditions and slowest action I have seen all year, with winds in the 20-35mph range, hard outgoing tide on top of already low tide levels, and bright moon overhead. Lots of dirty water from the recent rainfall runoff and high winds stirring things up. These are the kind of nights where you have to grind for the fish, and hit lots of places, hoping each stop is better than the last. Better weather is just around the corner, as winds usually relax in July, making for some tranquil nights and faster flounder limits.

*6/23/2018*
I had long-time customer Jeremy D. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with South winds at 20-30mph and hard outgoing tide. The fishing was slow from the start, and we never really found anything worth staying put for. We moved around several times, but it was the same slow action everywhere. With winds now gusting up to 40mph, and unable to move into the wind on airmotor, I called the trip short at midnight. We ended with 8 flounder and 2 sheepshead (only 2 of the 6 guys wanted to be in the picture).

*6/24/2018*
I had long-time customer Ralph P. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SSE wind at 20-25mph and extreme low tide levels. We started slow, with only 1 fish in the first 45 minutes in very clear water. After making a move, we found some better action in murky water over mud bottom, gigging 8 more flounder here in the next hour. We made several more moves, finding tightly schooled groups of fish here and there, but no real pattern. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 2am. The fish tonight were very good size, with most in the 17-19" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
July: 10, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 5, 7-9, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 28, 29, 31
September: 2, 4-8, 18-21, 23-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*A very slow night*

*6/25/2018*
I had the Ralph P. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and slightly low tide levels. Water clarity was good. The gigging was really slow tonight, and we never found any good action. We covered a bunch of ground and made 7 stops, never finding anything worth staying for. The fish were widely scattered, and we did our best to locate as many as we could. We ended with 11 flounder plus 1 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 1:30am. I'm not sure why the fishing is so slow right now, but I think the bright full moon combined with falling lower tides is making the fish not want to come up shallow. Hopefully things get better in the coming nights...

*Upcoming open dates:
July: 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 5, 7-9, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 28, 29, 31
September: 2, 4-8, 18-21, 23-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

 Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

